# Dlan für Gaming ?



## HHcaponesdHH (8. Dezember 2014)

*Dlan für Gaming ?*

Servus Leute ,
Also erstmal .. Haben seit letzter Woche einen neuen Router. (zYXEL Speedlink  5501)
Davor hatten wir daheim nen Telekom Speedport W 723V! 
Mit dem lief auch alles perfekt, hatte zb. in Black Ops 2 nen konstanten 35er Ping! (Immer den besten Ping gehabt)
Jetzt kommt das beste ! Ich hab über WLAN gespielt!! 
Ich hab seit ungefähr einem Jahr den Medion MD 86977 wlan-repeater.. 
Dieser macht aus Wlan Lan! (hab auch ne Wlan-karte, habe mir aber dadurch ne bessere Verbindung versprochen)
Nun hab ich den guten alten Repeater mit dem neuen Router verbunden .. Es kommen gerade einmal 25k an. Hab aber eigentlich ne 50K !
Über das WLAN meines Laptops kommen 46K an!!! Ich sitz im 3ten OG, Router im EG. Das ist aber auch nur zweitrangig, selbst 25k würden mir reichen wäre da nicht das große Problem.
Alle meine Online Spiele sind unspielbar! 
Hab immernoch nen konstanten 35er ping, der dann immer wieder hoch auf 600 dann wieder runter dann wieder auf 999ms usw,
Ich habe ma meinen Router angepingt, könnt ihr im Anhang betrachten !

Kommen wir zur eigentlichen Frage :
Habe mir drei Dlan adapter angeschaut.. Lohnen diese sich eigentlich zum zocken? 
Unser Haus ist ungefähr 15 Jahre alt falls das wichtig ist! 
devolo dLAN 500 duo+ Starter Kit weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 

Das wäre der erste! Relativ teuer, und scheint sehr laut, und langsam zu sein..

TP-Link TL-PA4020PKIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter 2-er: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Scheint gut zu sein

TP-Link Nano TL-PA4010KIT Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Der günstigste.. sollte aber eventuell auch reichen oder ?.. 


Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf DLAN eigentlich? Wird die Verbindung stabiler? Und vor allen Dingen geht das überhaupt in meinem Fall? Router ganz unten, ich ganz oben!


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dlan für Gaming ?*

Beim Dlan ist nur wichtig. Dass sich beide dlan-Empfänger im selben Stromkreis befinden. Hat euer Haus aber für jedes Stockwerk einen eigenen Stromkreis, dann wird das nix.
Dass dein Wlan-Lan-Repeater die Bandbreite verringert ist unter Umständen auch normal. Zumindest gilt das auf jeden Fall für die Wlan-Bandbreite, diese halbiert sich durch den Repeater. Ob dies jedoch so massiv einschränkt dass auch deine Internetleitung in Sachen Datenübertragung einschränkt dass nur noch 25K ankommen müsstest du u.U. mal anhand des Verwendeten Wlan Modi überprüfen , also ob du Wlan a/b/n oder ac nutzt, Dann die Abhängigkeit der Entfernung von Router und Repeater. Signalqualität, Paketverluste (deine 600 ms Spikes). 

DLan an sich funzt super! Im Vergleich zum normalen Lan hast du ca. 4-6 ms mehr Latenz. Wenn du aber 35ms Latenz über Wlan hast, warum dann auf Dlan wechseln?


----------



## HHcaponesdHH (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dlan für Gaming ?*

Eben wegen der Lag Spikes.. 
Wie finde ich dass mit den Stromkreisen herraus ?!..
Repeater halbieren die Verbindung da haste Recht hab ich vergessen ..


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dlan für Gaming ?*



HHcaponesdHH schrieb:


> Wie finde ich dass mit den Stromkreisen herraus ?!..



bin zwar kein Elektriker, aber hau einfach mal die Sicherung raus und schau wo du noch Strom hast.


----------



## Dolomedes (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Dlan für Gaming ?*

Hallo nur zum besseren Versändniss=
DLAN = DLINKProduktNAME für POWERLINE ???

Und was zum geier meint Ihr mit "es kommen 25K an" 25 Kilo Orangen oder was ?

P.s. WEnn du Glück Hast Funktioniert´s da hilft nur anstecken und sync Lampe schauen.
In der Regel führt Man Stromkreise Separat für Etagen aber ich kann ja schlecht bei dir "reinschauen"

Und so wie ich das sehe "halbieren" Repeater nicht nicht Verbindung.Die können die 
"Bandbreite unter umständen schmälern".

Ich kling ja echt wie ein Klugscheisser, aber Ihr schreibt auch ein Zeug


----------

